# FAQ Tips > Tipps und Tricks >  screen Howto

## ThorstenS

Mit dem Programm screen kann man Prozesse starten und im Hintergrund laufen lassen.
Wenn die Verbindung zu der screen session unterbrochen wurde (beabsichtigt oder nicht),
kann man sich wieder mit der session verbinden - auch über ssh von einem anderen host aus.
Es ist quasi eine 'interaktive Variante' von *nohup*.

*screen -r -S Titel*
aktiviert die session mit dem Namen Titel, man hat einen neuen prompt vor sich.

* screen -d -m Kommando*
startet das script Kommando und löst (*d*etach) sich gleich wieder.
Ideal um z.B. beim booten einen Gameserver im Hintergrund zu starten. Der Schalter -S ist hier evtl. von Vorteil:

*screen -S Titel*
startet eine neue session mit dem Namen Titel

* [STRG] + A   [STRG] + D* 
löst (detached) die Verbindung zur aktuellen session

*screen -ls*
listet die Namen aller laufenden screen-sessions auf

Das sind die geläufigsten Schalter, bei Bedarf bitte ergänzen.

----------


## Wikinger

Vielleicht noch etwas interessantes, was ich grade herausgefunden hab... wenn ausversehen die Verbindung abbricht, während man in einem screen ist, kann man diesen mit dem parameter -d detachen, um ihn sich dann wiederzuholen...

----------


## geronet

Mit

*screen -x*

kann man sich einen screen zweimal anzeigen lassen, witzig für zwei Rechner oder wenn man zu zweit an einer Konsole arbeiten will (Vorführung).

----------


## msi

was kann ich den dagegen tun, dass das Bild immer flackert wenn ich die rücktaste drücke oder mit tab ergänzen will, das nervt ganz schön....

----------


## lukesky

inner bash? also wenn du zB über kde darauf zugreifst blah  :Smilie:

----------


## msi

> _Original geschrieben von lukesky_ 
> *inner bash? also wenn du zB über kde darauf zugreifst blah *


hä?? was willst du?
war das auf meine frage bezogen?

----------


## Swift

wenn ich in meinem slackware screen starten will kommt:
Cannot open your terminal '/dev/pts/0' - please check.
weis jemand rat?

----------


## geronet

/dev/pts nicht gemountet?

----------


## Reset2000

> was kann ich den dagegen tun, dass das Bild immer flackert wenn ich die rücktaste drücke oder mit tab ergänzen will, das nervt ganz schön....


Er will damit wohl sagen, das es im Konsole von KDE, 3 Möglichkeiten gibt dem User klar zu machen, daß es nicht so geht wie der User es will. Einmal mit Ton, einmal mit Flackern und gar keine Benachrichtigung. Daß mußt Du in den Einstellungen der Konsole ändern.

----------


## msi

ich benutz putty, hab dort aber keine einstellungsmöglichkeit zum flackern gefunden.

----------


## denis

nennt sich vbell (visual bell).

on-the-fly ändern mit ctrl-a ctrl-g, oder mit vbell off in der ~/.screenrc

----------


## msi

> nennt sich vbell (visual bell).
> 
> on-the-fly ändern mit ctrl-a ctrl-g, oder mit vbell off in der ~/.screenrc


cool! danke das funktioniert!

----------

